# Datsun



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

Im currently in the process of buying an old datsun. I want to do an engine swap but not sure what engine to go with. I know Hondas, Toyotas, but not Nissans. What would be an engine that has great potential? When I say potential I would like to run 10s in the 1/4 mile. Ive heard good things about the 300zx tt engine, but like I said I dont know much about nissans. Any help would be appricated.


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

If you're buying one of the old Z series, 240-280, then I would suggest something like a Chevy SB V8. That's the most popular swap for the old Z series. People say they drop in as if Datsun made the Z for the V8. If you're interested check out this site. http://www.hybridz.org/ Other than that it would be a major pain trying to put a 300zx engine into an old Z.


----------

